
Covid-19 Global Chart - mauriciogior
https://www.covid-19-live.com/
======
Thereminist
Does WHO provide an API or do you scrape web site yourself? In any case the
data doesn't seem to be updated in real time. I also developed a dashboard
myself using Wolrdometer as data sources which is updated every 10 min:
[https://coronavirus.gg/](https://coronavirus.gg/)

------
jakeogh
Also:
[https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.h...](https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6)

------
cwillu
Country selector resets to top-5 every time you change graphs :(

